# Progress... where do I go from here?



## Sadwings25 (Apr 20, 2021)

I've had my budgie for about 3 weeks now. He's scared when I put my hand in the cage, but when I hold a millet, and tell him to step up he'll step up on my finger almost everytime. But he won't voluntarily come to me, and sometimes runs from me. But when he does step up on my finger, I can bring him out of his cage, which he is getting used to. He'll stay on my finger if he's eating a millet, or if I sing to him. Today he has started chirping back to me while I was singing, and I got him to sit on my shoulder, and fed him millet while he was on there.
Getting him back into his cage is no big deal, most time he gets scared and flies back. 

So, my question is, where do I go from here? Do I keep bringing him out and singing to him? How can I get him to come to me?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Take a look at the stickies at the top of the taming and bonding section of the forum regarding clicker training.
It sounds as though your little guy might respond well to that.
What is his name?*


----------



## Sadwings25 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you. His name is Sammy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you try the clicker training, please let us know how it goes. If you wish, you can start a "Training Journal" for Sammy in that section of the forum.
Best wishes!*


----------

